# اقتراح بخصوص خاصية التنسيق



## Jesus Son 261 (20 يونيو 2011)

بخصوص خاصية تنسيق الخطوط
ممكن الواحد يختار (نوع الخط) و (حجم الخط)
لكن خاصية لون الخط غير متاحة

الاخ روك قال انه هيعطل خاصية اللون عشان الخاصية مش ممكن هتغطي كل الالوان

انا بقول ياريت تفعل خاصية تغيير اللون ، حتى لو عدد الالوان فيها محدود
على الاقل تعطي فرصة للناس اللي بتستخدم الوام معينة ، انو تستخدمها
و الباقي اللي اللون بتاعه مش موجود في الخيارات ، ميبقاش يحدد لون من الخيارات و يبقى يحدده في المشاركة

لأنه الخاصية دي هتريحني كتير ، و هتريح ناس تانيين
و هتخليني معملش اي تنسيق في الخط خالص



> استطلاع رأي الاعضاء في اضافة هذه الخاصية
> باختصار ، يمكن للأعضاء تحديد تنسيق مشاركتهم بشكل افتراضي ، بدلا من تنسيق كل مشاركة على حدة
> لوحة التحكم >> تعديل الخيارات
> في أسفل الصفحة يمكننا اختيار (حجم الخط) و (نوع الخط) كاختيار افتراضي لجميع مشاركتنا
> ...


​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (20 يونيو 2011)

ايوة بالظبط يا jesus son
كلامك مظبوط وانا معاك


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يونيو 2011)

ها مين يزود
حد تاني؟


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 يونيو 2011)

اااااة فعلا اقتراح جميل​


----------



## جيلان (21 يونيو 2011)

روك انا عايزة ازرق فاتح الى هو لبنى ده


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يونيو 2011)

اللي بعدو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2011)

*مع اني مش فاهمه اوووووي
بس انا معااكو ع اللي بتقولوه*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مع اني مش فاهمه اوووووي
> بس انا معااكو ع اللي بتقولوه*



هي دي الناس الحلوة ههههههههههههههههههههه
هفهمك
من الخيارات ، تقدري تحددي حجم الخط اللي تكتبي بيه
و يظهر بدون تنسيق كل مرة
يعني تحددي الافتراضي
ممكن تحددي الحجم ، و ممكن تحددي النوع ، بس مش ممكن تحددي اللون
احنا عاوزين نفعل خاصية اختيار اللون من ضمن الخيارات


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> هي دي الناس الحلوة ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هفهمك
> من الخيارات ، تقدري تحددي حجم الخط اللي تكتبي بيه
> و يظهر بدون تنسيق كل مرة
> ...



*ههههههههه
انا اول مره اعرف ان في احدد حجم الخط  والنوع ههههه
يعني انتو متقدمين اووووووي عليا 
ده انا كده احمد ربنا يعني ان في دول ههههههههه
انا موافقه  ع الاقتراح
وشكرا ع الشرح*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 يونيو 2011)

اللي بعدو


----------



## My Rock (22 يونيو 2011)

لا استطيع إضافة خاصية جديدة مبنية على طلبات البعض من الأعضاء.
فعدد المؤيديين للإضافة له ثقله الكبير في مسألة تطبيق الفكرة.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لا استطيع إضافة خاصية جديدة مبنية على طلبات البعض من الأعضاء.
> فعدد المؤيديين للإضافة له ثقله الكبير في مسألة تطبيق الفكرة.



طيب انا مش فاهم برده هتخسر ايه باضافة الخاصية استاذ روك؟
يعني اللي عاوزها يستخدمها و اللي مش عاوزها ميستخدمهاش !!


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2011)

*و أنا موافقة ​*


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> طيب انا مش فاهم برده هتخسر ايه باضافة الخاصية استاذ روك؟
> يعني اللي عاوزها يستخدمها و اللي مش عاوزها ميستخدمهاش !!




اعمل موضوع فى المنتدى العام وفيه استطلاع على أضافه الخاصيه الجديده ​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 يونيو 2011)

هو اصلا مفيش اضافة لأي خاصية جديدة
الخاصية موجودة في نظام التنسيق ، محتاجة بس تفعيل


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> هو اصلا مفيش اضافة لأي خاصية جديدة
> الخاصية موجودة في نظام التنسيق ، محتاجة بس تفعيل



طيب اعمل الاستطلاع عن تفعيلها .. مروحناش بعيد بردو​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 يونيو 2011)

بسييييييييييطة


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2011)

*تم التصووووووووويت ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

انا موافقة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
كان نفسي فيها من زمان بجد
ولما حددت نوع وحجم الخط اول مرة اتضايقت ان مفيش اللون​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يونيو 2011)

*تم التصويت*​


----------



## bilseka (22 يونيو 2011)

بصراحة ديه حاجة مهمة وهتريحني وهتوفر وقت كويس معايا
نعم موافق


----------



## كوك (22 يونيو 2011)

*معاك يا فندم*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يونيو 2011)

*مووووووووووووووافق*​


----------



## اليعازر (22 يونيو 2011)

*فكرة عمليه وبتوفر وقت...

أنا معاك يا معلم.*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

*تم التصويت*


----------



## bob (22 يونيو 2011)

*موافق و الله المستعان
*


----------



## sparrow (22 يونيو 2011)

لو مفهاش تعب بالنسبه للروك
يبقي ياريت تم التصويت


----------



## zezza (22 يونيو 2011)

*ok 
why not
nice idea Jesus Son 261  *


----------



## My Rock (22 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> طيب انا مش فاهم برده هتخسر ايه باضافة الخاصية استاذ روك؟
> يعني اللي عاوزها يستخدمها و اللي مش عاوزها ميستخدمهاش !!



لم أقل اني ساخسر شئ في إضافتها، لكن أي إضافة في المنتدى لها عواقبها.
الفكرة هي اني لا استطيع إضافة اي شئ، مهما كان صغير او كبير، بالإعتماد على رأي شخص او شخصين.
كل الإضافات في المنتدى كان التصويت عليها من عدد كبير.
على أي حال، التصويت في الموضوع مستمر في الموضوع بصورة إيجابية وانا متابع.


----------



## +bent el malek+ (22 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> روك انا عايزة ازرق فاتح الى هو لبنى ده


*وانا كمان يا سكرة دا اللون المفضل ليا*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (22 يونيو 2011)

تم التصويت​


----------



## Critic (22 يونيو 2011)

لو ملها اى تحميل ملحوظ على السرفس و مش هتبطئه موافق
فيما عدا كدة لا اهمتم


----------



## بايبل333 (22 يونيو 2011)

*يا جيسوس سؤال بس *

*لو أنا عايز الخط ستة وسبعة هينفع هيتعمل .؟*
*يعنى عايز تقول اى مشاركة اكتبها اللون والخط اللى حددتهما هيطلعوا .؟*


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *يا جيسوس سؤال بس *
> 
> *لو أنا عايز الخط ستة وسبعة هينفع هيتعمل .؟*
> *يعنى عايز تقول اى مشاركة اكتبها اللون والخط اللى حددتهما هيطلعوا .؟*




أخرك 5​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 يونيو 2011)

> لو أنا عايز الخط ستة وسبعة هينفع هيتعمل .؟



لا .. أصيى حاجة 5
لو عاوزة الخط يبقى 6 او 7
بتروحي على الخيارات
و تختاري من : واجهة تنسيق النصوص
تختاري : اللوحة القياسية ، الصندوق الشائع
و لما تكتبي مشاركة ، تظللي الجزء اللي عاوزاه بخط 6 او 7
و تختاريله خط 5
هتلاقي ظهر عندك كود كدة >> [SIZE= "5"][/ SIZE]
غيري الـ 5 و خليها 6 او 7

بس الافضل متزوديش عن 5 عشان يكون مريح في القراءة
الا لما تكوني عاوزة تكبري كلمة او جملة في الحوارات يعني



> يعنى عايز تقول اى مشاركة اكتبها اللون والخط اللى حددتهما هيطلعوا .؟



الخط آه ، نوع الخط اللي تحدديه من الخيارات ، و حجم الخط
يتطبق على اي مشاركة
لكن موضوع اللون هو سبب الاستفتاء ، عاوزين نضيف خاصية اللون كمان


----------



## النهيسى (22 يونيو 2011)

*تم التصويت شكرا*​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 يونيو 2011)

*مفيش مشكلة 

موافق تم التصويت

+++
*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (22 يونيو 2011)

فىالحقيقه الموضوع دةهيحل مشاكل كتير 

انامعاك يا ابن يسوع


----------



## نونوس14 (22 يونيو 2011)

*خاصية حلوة اوى وهتفيد ناس كتير*
*موااااااااااااااافقة وتم التصويت*


----------



## MAJI (23 يونيو 2011)

تم التصويت بالموافقة
لكن هل يمكن  تغييره فيما بعد (على السنة الجديدة مثلا)؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 يونيو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> تم التصويت بالموافقة
> لكن هل يمكن  تغييره فيما بعد (على السنة الجديدة مثلا)؟



ممكن تغيري خيارات تنسيقك في أي وقت

في انتظار الاخ ماي روك

ملحوظة : انا مصوتتش في الاستطلاع ​


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

> ملحوظة : انا مصوتتش في الاستطلاع



انا اخدت بالى من الاول 

انت بتبعتنا مثلا .هههههه​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> انا اخدت بالى من الاول
> 
> انت بتبعتنا مثلا .هههههه​



:dance:​


----------



## My Rock (23 يونيو 2011)

بالرغم من أني أحب سماع المزيد من الأصوات، الا اني اريد ان أخذ صورة عن الألوان التي تريدون توفرها (لا يمكن توفير كل الألوان)


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (24 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> بالرغم من أني أحب سماع المزيد من الأصوات، الا اني اريد ان أخذ صورة عن الألوان التي تريدون توفرها (لا يمكن توفير كل الألوان)



الالوان الافتراضية في المحرر كفاية قوي


----------



## جيلان (24 يونيو 2011)

*روك هو ممكن يتحط كام لون؟
انا عايزة **ده*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 يونيو 2011)

ماذا الآن؟


----------



## My Rock (25 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> ماذا الآن؟



حان الآن موعد اذان الفجر..

صبرك على الموضوع


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> حان الآن موعد اذان الفجر..
> 
> صبرك على الموضوع



طيب الصلاه خير من النوم ، ابقى ادعيلي يا اخ روك
تقبّل الله :smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> طيب الصلاه خير من النوم ، ابقى ادعيلي يا اخ روك
> تقبّل الله :smile01



اللهم رب هذه الدعوه التامه والصلاة القائمه
اتي سيدنا روك الوقت الكافي 
لتفعيل خاصية تنسيق اللون
لتفريح جميع اعضاء المنتدى
انك لا تخلف كلمتك يا سيدنا روك

:94:


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اللهم رب هذه الدعوه التامه والصلاة القائمه
> اتي سيدنا روك الوقت الكافي
> لتفعيل خاصية تنسيق اللون
> لتفريح جميع اعضاء المنتدى
> ...



فين أيام الكلمتين دول
لسة حافظهم زي اسمي و صوت الشعراوي بيرن في ودني لغاية دلوقتي بالكلمتين دول
مع ان التليفزيون المصري غيّر التتر دا
بس انا فاكره من و انا صغيّر
و كنت بسمعها معاه
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

و كان بعد الآذان ييجي يقولك : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ...... 
كذات كذا كذا
رواه مسلم

و انا كنت اقعد اقول ، اكيد رواه مسلم اومال يعني رواه مسيحي؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مكنتش اعرف ان مسلم دا اسم الإمام مسلم


----------



## جيلان (25 يونيو 2011)

يا لهوى وانا كمان فاكراه وانا صغرة كانو بيقطعوا المسلسل وانا افضل مستنية
اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة اتى سيدينا محمد الوسيلة المش عارف ايه والفضيلة
وابعثه اللهم المقام الذى وعدته انك لا تخلف المعاد
وكان فى صندوق بريد 9911 باين حاجة كدة هههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> فين أيام الكلمتين دول
> لسة حافظهم زي اسمي و صوت الشعراوي بيرن في ودني لغاية دلوقتي بالكلمتين دول
> مع ان التليفزيون المصري غيّر التتر دا
> بس انا فاكره من و انا صغيّر
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
هههههههه
المسلم اللي توه ناس
قصدي الامام مسلمم
*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> فين أيام الكلمتين دول
> لسة حافظهم زي اسمي و صوت الشعراوي بيرن في ودني لغاية دلوقتي بالكلمتين دول
> مع ان التليفزيون المصري غيّر التتر دا
> بس انا فاكره من و انا صغيّر
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه 
يا دي الذكريات و أنا كمان كنت بحب أسمعها على فكرة وكنت أقولها معاه 
هههههههه أيام الطفووووووولة و البراءة :smile01​*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> فين أيام الكلمتين دول
> لسة حافظهم زي اسمي و صوت الشعراوي بيرن في ودني لغاية دلوقتي بالكلمتين دول
> مع ان التليفزيون المصري غيّر التتر دا
> بس انا فاكره من و انا صغيّر
> ...




*انا بقى مش فاكرة اى حاجة من الحاجات ديه 
انا فقدت الذاكرة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

تم التصويت بالموافقة
*


----------



## MAJI (25 يونيو 2011)

*و انا كنت اقعد اقول ، اكيد رواه مسلم اومال يعني رواه مسيحي؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مكنتش اعرف ان مسلم دا اسم الإمام مسلم* 
احلى نكتة
تحيا الطفولة


----------



## My Rock (25 يونيو 2011)

بما ان هناك عدد كبير يريد إضافة الخاصية، ساقوم ببرمجتها في أقرب فرصة ممكنة.


----------



## My Rock (25 يونيو 2011)

تجربة خاصية لون الخط الإفتراضي...


----------



## My Rock (25 يونيو 2011)

تم إضافة الخاصية بنجاح.
إختيار اللون يكون من نفس مكان إختيار حجم ونوع الخط.
تم إضافة 10 الوان كبداية. أي لون اخر غير موجود تريدون إضافته، ضعوه هنا.

ساقوم بشرح الخاصية والإعلان عنها عن قريب.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 يونيو 2011)

متهيألي المسألة مش محتاجة برمجة ، البرودكت متوفر بالخاصية موجودة
في المرفقات






بالنسبة للألوان ، فهذه قائمة مبدئية
Black
Sienna
DarkOliveGreen
DarkGreen
DarkSlateBlue
Navy
Indigo
DarkSlateGray
DarkRed
DarkOrange
Olive
Green
Teal
Blue
SlateGray
DimGray
Red
SandyBrown
YellowGreen
SeaGreen
MediumTurquoise
RoyalBlue
Purple
Gray
Magenta
Orange
Yellow
Lime
Cyan
DeepSkyBlue
DarkOrchid
Silver
Pink
Wheat
LemonChiffon
PaleGreen
PaleTurquoise
LightBlue
Plum
White


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تم إضافة الخاصية بنجاح.
> إختيار اللون يكون من نفس مكان إختيار حجم ونوع الخط.
> تم إضافة 10 الوان كبداية. أي لون اخر غير موجود تريدون إضافته، ضعوه هنا.
> 
> ساقوم بشرح الخاصية والإعلان عنها عن قريب.


*تسلم إيديك يا روك  
بس يا ريت تتم إضافة اللون الأسود الغامق 
وفي كمان شي إنه يا ريت الألوان تكون عادي قائمة متل الموجودة هون في المشاركات مش أسماء لو ممكن يعني 
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااا كتير 
اللون اللي بحبو موجود
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعبك محبيه


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> متهيألي المسألة مش محتاجة برمجة ، البرودكت متوفر بالخاصية موجودة
> في المرفقات


 
 لا نستعمل اي هاكات من تصنيع خارجي.. كل الهاكات التي نستعملها هي تصنيع محلي 




> بالنسبة للألوان ، فهذه قائمة مبدئية



تمام، سأضيف أهم الألوان.


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تسلم إيديك يا روك
> بس يا ريت تتم إضافة اللون الأسود الغامق
> وفي كمان شي إنه يا ريت الألوان تكون عادي قائمة متل الموجودة هون في المشاركات مش أسماء لو ممكن يعني
> ​*



حاضر، سيتم إضافة اللون الاسود الغامق.
للأسف غير ممكن إضافة الألوان بدل الأسماء.
سأضع قائمة بالأسماء وما يقابلها من الوان في شرح الخاصية الجديدة.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 يونيو 2011)

> لا نستعمل اي هاكات من تصنيع خارجي.. كل الهاكات التي نستعملها هي تصنيع محلي



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا عمونا


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 يونيو 2011)

وياريت الازاحة كمان
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يونيو 2011)

*انا موافق 
بس ممكن شرح لانى لاعرف كيف افعلها
*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 يوليو 2011)

تم تنفيذ المطلوب
شكرا ماي روك
و شكرا لكل من قام بالتصويت
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182830
يغلق للانتهاء


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> يغلق للانتهاء



غلق المواضيع يكون بحسب قوانين المنتدى فقط. الرجاء عدم غلق أي موضوع بسبب الإنتهاء منه.
شكراً لتفهمك وتعاونك.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> غلق المواضيع يكون بحسب قوانين المنتدى فقط. الرجاء عدم غلق أي موضوع بسبب الإنتهاء منه.
> شكراً لتفهمك وتعاونك.



انا قولت بما ان الخاصية اتعملت ، فغرض الموضوع انتهى
فحبيت اقفله عشان اريحك
لكن مادام عاوزه مفتوح انت حر


----------

